
Boeing Crashes: $43B in Share Buybacks Turn into Existential Threat - braythwayt
https://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2020/03/boeing-crashes-43-billion-in-share-buybacks-turn-into-existential-threat.html
======
braythwayt
Another company playing the "Heads our shareholders win, tails the taxpayers
lose" game.

